# Rest peacefully my son



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

He would have been 24 today.

http://www.mem.com/Story.aspx?ID=2499230



He was very talented. Here's some of his art.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*rip buddy and happy bday man*


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry for your loss.aint never easy when a child passes on.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

He was Quite a good artist IBBruin very sorry for your loss


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

So sorry about your loss.

RIP and Happy Birthday man!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I forgot who said this but they said it best.
"Making the decision to have a child - it's momentous. It is to decide forever to have your heart go walking around outside your body."

sorry for your loss..


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

RIP brother...


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

RIP 

Happy B-day

Sorry for your loss man. From the looks of the Art, he would have had a very bright future as an Artist.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

R.I.P.


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

R.I.P. sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

RIP....Happy Birthday Brother


----------

